# Creative Color



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG Tokipoke that's amazing!!! How long did it take to do? I bet people will be showing their pictures to everybody! 
You got each color perfectly and each pattern is so clean! Very amazing!
Totally love the dragonfly/flower butt!! You probably meant it to be leaves but if you use your imagination it can be a dragonfly too! LOL! Leroy looks like a walking fantasia!!
LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks! He looks like a pinata! I split up the work, did grooming one day, and coloring the next. Each took couple of hours, the coloring took a little longer, mainly because the surface area being dyed was so big. There was also more grooming after the color so that some areas could stand out more. I took him to a pet store today. What was supposed to take 20 minutes took way longer. He drew a crowd and I was there for 2-3 hours LOL


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

That is awesome. Well done.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

WOW! What talent you have... Absolutely love him...


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Now I'm twice as upset I didn't make it to the expo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I love it! You did a great job! He looks great! 

What kind of coloring are you using? Does it wash out?


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow! He looks amazing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

He looks fantastic!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

